# Single throttle signal on two controllers



## cpct (May 31, 2012)

*Single throttle signal on two Kelly controllers*

Hi,

We are planning to use two Motenergy ME0913 BLDC motors with two Kelly KBL09401B to power a Miata.

Is there any issue with using a single throttle pedal on two separate controllers? If the ground is common, can the pedal output signal be used as input for both?

Logically, if the controller is set to control torque instead of speed, I would say yes, but maybe there are some less obvious consequences?

Thanks


----------



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

What does Kelley say? Probably just use two pots for it.


----------



## cpct (May 31, 2012)

few2many said:


> What does Kelley say? Probably just use two pots for it.


Actually, we want to avoid having to use two pots. But we were wondering if anyone has ever used a single pot on two controllers.

I'll send a mail to Kelly and hear what they say.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

I know people have done it, but I don't know _how_ they did it.


----------



## cpct (May 31, 2012)

I have mailed Kelly and apparently one of their pre-assembled kits uses two controllers with a single pedal.

As suspected, this is achieved with just a shared GND and using a single one of the 5V outputs of the controllers. The pedal output can then be shared between the two.

My worries were more related to the fact that the controllers will never exactly "see" the same throttle and if this could create issues.

In our case, the motors will be coupled on the same axle, so no problem I suppose. If there was one motor for each wheel, torque could be different on each side and result in a a tendancy to steer.

That's all I know right now  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

If you're in torque mode, it won't matter... they're not going to try to fight to get to a certain RPM, they'll just give slightly different torque.

Does Kelly allow for throttle Zeroing/tuning?


----------



## cpct (May 31, 2012)

frodus said:


> If you're in torque mode, it won't matter... they're not going to try to fight to get to a certain RPM, they'll just give slightly different torque.
> 
> Does Kelly allow for throttle Zeroing/tuning?


No zeroing option as far as I can tell. It is only possible to set a deadzone for the throttle/brake.


----------

